# In case you run into a facility with bull dust



## cda (May 15, 2014)

In case of hazardous waste

View attachment 2059


View attachment 2059


/monthly_2014_05/image.jpg.7d9b695179d5eacc0b027cc55ec252d5.jpg


----------



## fatboy (May 15, 2014)

OK, I live in CO, plenty of bulls, what the heck is bull dust?


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 15, 2014)

[h=2]English[edit][/h][h=3]Etymology[edit][/h]From _bull_ + _dust_. In slang sense, a variant of _bull****_.

[h=3]Pronunciation[edit][/h]


IPA(key): /ˈbʊldʌst/

[h=3]Noun[edit][/h]*bulldust* (_uncountable_)


(Australia) Fine red dust, found in desert regions of Australia.  [quotations ▼]
*2007*, Slim Dusty, Joy McKean, _Another Day, Another Town_, page 151, *Bulldust* is like talcum powder and it covers the holes in the road. No matter how carefully we drove, the *bulldust* rose in the air and cascaded down over our vehicle to the extent that we sometimes used the wipers to clear the windscreen.

*2007*, Dick Eussen, _Australia's Savannah Way: Cairns to Broome_, page 23, Road trains are over 50 m long when towing three trailers. On dirt roads, they trail a blinding cloud of *bulldust* and window smashing, fist-size stones.

*2011*, Leon Isackson, Jon Hayton, _Behind the Rock and Beyond_, unnumbered page, The *bulldust* was starting to get really thick now and even thicker in the back of the Hudson! It got into everything.


[*](Australia, slang) Nonsense; blatantly false statements.  [quotations ▼]


*1991*, Antonio Casella, _The Sensualist_, page 10, She was told some *bulldust*. The same *bulldust* they tell any ******** willing to part with money: that she'd be rich one day and live to a ripe old age.

*1993*, Arthur Ashe, Arnold Rampersad, _Days of Grace: A Memoir_, page 70, “Your theory is *bulldust*, Arthur,” said Pancho. “Nothing but *bulldust*. You should play your best doubles players even if they are playing singles. If they are fit, they are not going to be too tired. McEnroe would not have lost that match.”

*2008*, Catherine Deveny, _Say When_, page 181, In these harsh times of economic rationalism (sacking), restructuring (sacking) and merit-assessed and incentive-based liquidation and redirecting of human resources (sacking), the *bulldust* detector is invaluable.

[h=4]Synonyms[edit][/h]


bull****


----------



## fatboy (May 15, 2014)

OK, I figured it was something along those lines..........never heard it in my neck of the woods, it is plain old bull****...........


----------



## cda (May 15, 2014)

I know it is indegenous to Australia.


----------



## cda (May 15, 2014)

And in case you run into it

http://www.outbacktravelaustralia.com.au/driving-towing-4wd-driving-skills/driving-in-bulldust


----------

